# Help with swing charts



## mft06 (9 November 2006)

G'Day Yall,
hope i get this up befor this big mother of a storm gets to darwin & kills the Electricity 

Anyway I am interested in increasing my knowledge on swing charting & was wondering if anyone had some info on a good choice of software package that I could look at, maybe somewhere that I could get a free trial just to check it out.

am using Incredible charts atm, trying to find out how to set up swing charts on this package as well??

Also dose anyone else have info, ideas, tips on using swing charts.
Am new to the market and keen to learn a verity of skills that may help me to be a successful trader.
thanx in advance

Well now bring on that storm, been 35 degrees + 95% humidity all day, time for a cool change

Stay good 
Luke


----------



## tech/a (9 November 2006)

Luke.

There are many ways to swing trade.The parameters can be set in many time frames and % swing or Point swing can be used. The Selection of swing amount can be upto the individual. Many spend hrs looking at the best parameter to use. SPI traders use swing trading very effectively.As do some index futures traders.

Metastock has 4 interesting variations---or different charting methods all revolving around the swing trade concept.
You dont hear much if anythig about these trading tools.

*The chart is WBC*


----------



## mft06 (10 November 2006)

Thanx Tech/a

Not sure how I plan to use swing just yet,
Went to a safety in the market presentation a while back & liked the concept of targeting entry via swing charting but haven’t been able to gain a lot of info on the topic, let alone put it into practice on my own charts, will try the P&F on incredible charts for a start, don’t really need to rush out n buy expensive software just yet.

But as I said there was some merit ( to my way of thinking) in the way SITM used swing charts to plot entry to a trade, if I can get this sorted as a trigger for entry I will be ahead  in this area, 
plan to use a trailing stop to take profits on trades as I’m not always able to get to the net to check my trades, my work covers all the top end of Australia & our telcos only cover 2% of the area I deal in.

so I’m trying to setup a system that will take care of itself most of the time, hence picking quality trades to enter

Once again thanks 4 the time, have been following a few of your other threads & learning all the time

And will continue to do so

Regards
luke


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (10 November 2006)

> Not sure how I plan to use swing just yet,
> Went to a safety in the market presentation a while back & liked the concept of targeting entry via swing charting but haven’t been able to gain a lot of info on the topic, let alone put it into practice on my own charts, will try the P&F on incredible charts for a start, don’t really need to rush out n buy expensive software just yet.




May I suggest that you find a belief about what the market is first. There are many beliefs and they are all profitable in their own paradoxical way. Partly, I think of a butterfly or a cigarette; the rest I'll keep to myself.

Go with something free or cheap until you can validate the extra expense with charts.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (10 November 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> Luke.
> 
> There are many ways to swing trade.The parameters can be set in many time frames and % swing or Point swing can be used. The Selection of swing amount can be upto the individual. Many spend hrs looking at the best parameter to use. SPI traders use swing trading very effectively.As do some index futures traders.
> 
> ...




Tech,

Which ones do you use?

I love P/F and bar charts.


----------



## tech/a (10 November 2006)

Snake.

None of the above. I dont trade futures so dont swing trade (Dont know that I would if I did.).

I'm purely bar charts.
There is much you can tell in bar analysis particularly when you introduce that analysis to 1 hr and 5 min charts.
Cluster analysis is interesting in smaller timeframe charts.
I actually use some of the Market profile analysis principals (that price will return to the last areas of congestion) Successfully.

Smaller timeframe bar chart analysis is extremely profitable.
You could do worse than becoming proficient in this area.


----------



## rosie (10 November 2006)

mft06 here is a link to s/ware that has many different chart formats including swing charts. They offer a 30 day trial period.

http://www.marketanalyst.com.au/


----------



## Milk Man (12 November 2006)

Hey guys,

I swing trade forex and have done quite well, be it only for 6 months, my opinion might count for something at least. 

I use reversals mostly, havent had the need for any fancy charts as yet; just simple candle-sticks. That's not to say you wont be profitable using proper swing charts; theyre just not my cup of tea.

If youre interested in trading forex there are several methods discussed in great depth at www.forexfactory.com. In particular I like "mouteki" and "vegas wealth builder".

Cheers.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (13 November 2006)

tech/a said:
			
		

> Snake.
> 
> None of the above. I dont trade futures so dont swing trade (Dont know that I would if I did.).
> 
> ...




Tech,
Bar charts are good.
Agree.


----------



## RichKid (14 November 2006)

mft06 said:
			
		

> G'Day Yall,
> hope i get this up befor this big mother of a storm gets to darwin & kills the Electricity
> 
> Anyway I am interested in increasing my knowledge on swing charting & was wondering if anyone had some info on a good choice of software package that I could look at, maybe somewhere that I could get a free trial just to check it out.
> ...




From memory SITM use their particular swing charts, maybe to tie you in to their software but you can get it on most platforms, you can decide the swing parameters, not sure what SITM recommends. I think Egoli ProCharts has it as well, see the thread on that free software. If you go to the SITM site you'll see that almost all their examples use the swing charts.


----------

